
The Cult of the Complex - tannhaeuser
https://alistapart.com/article/cult-of-the-complex
======
tannhaeuser
> _[...] in a field where young straight white dudes take an overwhelming
> majority of the jobs (including most of the management jobs) it’s perhaps to
> be expected that web making has lately become something of a dick measuring
> competition._

Not sure if an opener like that is going to contribute to an on-topic
discussion, I'd like to offer other explanations:

\- that millenials are raised under the impression that basically everything
is broken and needs fixing

\- that Web dev basics are too simple and folks are flocking to complicated
approaches as a purely intellectual challenge

